# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Điểm tin sáng 28/5: Pháp thắng nhọc Iceland

## phuonglan11

Điểm tin sáng 28/5: Pháp thắng nhọc Iceland
*(BongDa168.com) - "Gà trống" Pháp ghi liên tiếp 3 bàn trong hiệp hai để thắng ngược Iceland 3-2 ở trận giao hữu quốc tế trước thềm EURO 2012.*Pháp khởi động cho EURO bằng chiến thắng 3-2 trước Iceland​*Pháp ngược dòng hạ Iceland 3-2*
Franck Ribery ghi bàn thắng đầu tiên của mình cho ĐT Pháp sau hơn 3 năm để góp phần vào màn lội ngược dòng thắng 3-2 trước Iceland. HLV Laurent Blanc thử nghiệm một đội hình tấn công nhưng phản tác dụng khi bị dẫn liền 2 bàn trong hiệp một bởi Birkir Bjarnason và Kolbeinn Sigthorsson. Pháp trình diễn bộ mặt khác ở hiệp thứ hai và được tưởng thưởng bằng các pha lập công của Mathieu Debuchy, Ribery và Adil Rami.*Van Persie chỉ ở lại nếu Arsenal có danh hiệu*
Ngôi sao Robin van Persie đang tạo áp lực lên lãnh đạo Arsenal khi không đồng ý ký mới hợp đồng sắp hết hạn vào mùa Hè sang năm. Tiền đạo này nói rằng chỉ có danh hiệu mới giữ chân anh ở lại sân Emirates. Điều đó nghĩa là nếu năm sau, Arsenal không đạt được một thành tích đáng kể nào đó thì Van Persie sẽ ra đi. Khi ấy, Arsenal sẽ chẳng nhận được một xu phí chuyển nhượng nào.*Del Bosque chọn Negredo, loại Adrian và Soldado*
HLV Vicente Del Bosque đã chốt danh sách 23 cầu thủ Tây Ban Nha đi dự EURO 2012. Ông quyết định chọn Alvaro Negredo sẽ là người thế vào vị trí do David Villa để lại, đồng nghĩa Roberto Soldado và Adrian Lopez phải xem giải đấu qua tivi. Trong khi đó, những cầu thủ không có phong độ tốt ở mùa giải vừa qua là Fernando Torres và Pedro Rodriguez vẫn được tin dùng.
Alvaro Negredo​*Ba Lan chốt danh sách với 7 cầu thủ đá tại Đức*
Đội chủ nhà EURO 2012 là Ba Lan cũng đã công bố danh sách chính thức của mình. Ba cầu thủ kém may mắn bị loại tên là Tomasz Jodlowiec, Kamil Glik và Michal Kucharczyk. Trong danh sách 23 cầu thủ Ba Lan, có 7 người đang chơi bóng tại Bundesliga và 3 trong số đó từng mang quốc tịch Đức gồm Sebastian Boenisch, Adam Matuszczyk và Eugen Polanski.*Swansea sắp có Sigurdsson*
Swansea đã đồng ý chi số tiền chuyển nhượng kỷ lục của mình là 7 triệu bảng để giữ chân tiền vệ Gylfi Sigurdsson. Hồi tháng Giêng, Sigurdsson gia nhập sân Liberty theo dạng cho mượn từ Hoffenheim và đã chơi cực kỳ ấn tượng, ghi 7 bàn trong 19 trận ở giải Premier League. Vì vậy, HLV Brendan Rodgers quyết tâm mua đứt Sigurdsson và ông đang chờ câu trả lời của đội bóng Đức.*West Brom chờ Hughton, Ranieri chờ... West Brom*
West Brom đang ra sức lôi kéo HLV Chris Hughton của Birmingham ngồi vào chiếc ghế trống sau khi HLV Roy Hodgson chuyển sang dẫn dắt ĐT Anh. West Brom đã yêu cầu Birmingham cho phép họ tiếp xúc với Hughton trong những ngày tới. Mặc dù đã có liên hệ với các HLV Claudio Ranieri và Ray Wilkins nhưng chủ tịch Jeremy Peace của “The Baggies” vẫn tỏ ra “kết” Hughton nhất.
HLV Chris Hughton​*Lavezzi không hạnh phúc tại Napoli*
Theo cầu thủ Christian Maggio thì đồng đội của anh là Ezequiel Lavezzi rất muốn rời Napoli ngay mùa Hè này. Hợp đồng của Lavezzi còn thời hạn đến năm 2015 với điều khoản mua đứt là 31 triệu euro. Anh hiện đang là mục tiêu nằm trong tầm ngắm của đội bóng nhà giàu Paris Saint Germain.*Juve cân nhắc mua Maxi Lopez*
Đội tân vô địch Seria A là Juventus đang cân nhắc một động thái chiêu mộ tiền đạo Maxi Lopez của Catania. Đây được xem là giải pháp trong trường hợp Juve để vuột tài năng trẻ Mattia Destro (Genoa) về tay Inter Milan. Nửa sau mùa giải vừa qua, Lopez thi đấu cho AC Milan theo dạng cho mượn.*Mathijsen chấn thương, ĐT Hà Lan lo*
HLV Bert van Marwijk của ĐT Hà Lan cho biết, trung vệ Joris Mathijsen đã bị chấn thương gân khoeo trong trận giao hữu thua Bulgaria 1-2. Cầu thủ này phải rời sân chỉ sau 16 phút bóng lăn. Hiện chưa rõ Mathijsen sẽ phải nghỉ trong bao lâu, nhưng những chẩn đoán ban đầu nói rằng anh đã may mắn không bị rách cơ bắp.

*Nguồn: Bongdaplus*​

----------

